# My daughter and the flying dutchman



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

i love the look of determination on his face!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That tennis ball doesn't stand a chance with Flying Paco ready to swoop in. Great shots. Your daughter always seems to be in the wrong spot when Paco decides to do his shake. :


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Beautiful shots, as always!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Amaaaazing pictures! So amazing!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

wooohooo !!! those flying shots are stunning, I think you should get on photo shop and put him a cape on


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You could not have had a better day. Beautiful dog, lovely daughter, sweet relationship, and once again stellar pictures.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Great shots, as always.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Those are amazing photo of the flying dutchman Paco.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

great shot!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

The 1st picture is very cool, I love the flying Paco. But I love the look on your daughters face when Paco gives her nice wet/sandy shake.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

The picture of your daughter reacting to Paco's shakeoff actually had me laughing out loud here in my office.

I love the action shots! The angles are usually really creative and man can you get crisp detail in action.

When I see your pictures, I sometimes wish I could see the settings info too so I could learn more.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Those are awesome pictures! LOVE the first one!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you all 



tippykayak said:


> The picture of your daughter reacting to Paco's shakeoff actually had me laughing out loud here in my office.
> 
> I love the action shots! The angles are usually really creative and man can you get crisp detail in action.
> 
> When I see your pictures, I sometimes wish I could see the settings info too so I could learn more.


You can see the setting. For windows you have to download "Opanda" and for the Mac it is "exif viewer". 

I use a mac so this is what you will see with exif viewer (first picture)










I need a fast shutterspeed. (1/800 or faster). But I want the iso as low as possible. The lens I'm using is at it best around f4. Doubling the iso cuts the shutterspeed in half. (if iso 100 give you a 1/250 iso 200 is 1/500)
The same with aperture. One stop down (larger) also cuts the shutterspeed in half. (I'm in a hurry. Work is waiting


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, those are fabulous shots!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

looked at the pics again Rik, and I'm sure you're going to have some fun on photo shop with that first pic


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks! I should have known that since you were on a Mac/Adobe workflow, all the EXIF data would still be in the image. I'll check those in the future when I'm curious!

Looking at what you're doing, I think I need to widen my aperture sometimes so I can keep my shutterspeed up and my ISO down. Great tip! I'm still taking baby steps at getting the swing of manually setting the camera.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Those are some awesome shots, especially the first one! Throw on a cape and I would have totally mistaken him for Superman.


----------



## Jim Cahill (Mar 5, 2009)

what an awesome picture


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Your photos are always so beautiful. Paco looks awesome in that first shot!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you 



davebeech said:


> looked at the pics again Rik, and I'm sure you're going to have some fun on photo shop with that first pic


Maybe an idea for a new signature picture. Paco dressed as superman :




tippykayak said:


> Thanks! I should have known that since you were on a Mac/Adobe workflow, all the EXIF data would still be in the image. I'll check those in the future when I'm curious!
> 
> Looking at what you're doing, I think I need to widen my aperture sometimes so I can keep my shutterspeed up and my ISO down. Great tip! I'm still taking baby steps at getting the swing of manually setting the camera.


That's great about digital photography. You can experiment as much as you want.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Awesome! Awesome! Awesome! Did I mention Awesome?


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Beautiful shots!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Kimm said:


> Awesome! Awesome! Awesome! Did I mention Awesome?


I think you did 



CrystalG said:


> Beautiful shots!


Thank you Crystal


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

The second shot...she cradles Paco's face the way a mother cradles a child face...very sweet...


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

WOW! Great photos. The timing is amazing and I love the determination in his face.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

I really love #1 and #4! Action shots are by far my favorite...I wish my boy would jump like that for a ball! He's actually not that into tennis balls...odd for a golden! He does fetch sometimes when he's in the mood to though.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Paco you sure can fly. That first picture is just amazing. I do love that second picture though of your daughter and him, you can just see the love they have for each other.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

What amazing Pictures! 
I love the last picture!


----------

